# Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5 (4S)?



## Michaelstedman81 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty dang disappointed with the release of the OS 6. Especially the Maps app. Don't know why Apple decides to break off from using the Google maps thing and go their own route, but I have not been able to get a single GPS address correct YET! The previous version, no problem. Other than that, not really seeing the point of the whole release of the OS 6. Nothing much really changed. The "Do Not Disturb" feature is pretty good, but not worth the time it took me to download and install.

Also, not too pleased about the rollout of the iPhone 5. Was really hoping for some pretty awesome change, but just having a phone that looks a little slimmer but a tad taller isn't enough for me to just rush out and buy a new one. And don't get me started on the charging cable.

Just pretty POed at Apple right now for basically not coming up with something better. What a waste of my time and anticipation. Looking at going to AT&T and getting that Galaxy S3, but don't know if I should just hold onto my iPhone 4S or not.  Couple of question for you Android users...

1- Go for it, or no? Which do you think is better? (If you used both)

2- I use the heck out if Outlook for my Contacts, Calendar, and all that. When I sync up my phone it uses my Outlook to update all that on my phone. Does the Galaxy S3 do that, or do I have to have all of that stuff on Google's stuff (like, Google's Calendar site, contacts on Google's email site, etc).

3- Is there something like Siri on the S3? I saw the video for the Google Voice Search, but with Siri I can talk texts into my phone, open apps, tell the phone to text or call someone, and all that. GVS do the same?

4- Each time Apple comes out with an update to the OS, not matter how small, I can get the update for free and download and install it. I was hearing from somewhere (maybe here), that you only get ONE free update on the Android software. Is that true? Maybe explain the whole update thing and how it works for Android?

Any suggestions would be appreciated, but these are the main questions I ask at the AT&T store and can't ever get answers to. Just deer in the headlights looks.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 28, 2012)

I really dig my 4S. Siri can be a fun distraction, but the novelty really wore off when I realized that my car bluetooth won't activate Siri. When it comes to tablets, I'm an Android user all the way, no iPad for me. I really wanted my phone to be as hassle free as possible, so I opted to stick with the iPhone (upgrade from 3GS to 4S about 4 months ago). I use the Exchange mail option for my Google Mail, Contacts, Calendar, etc and it works pretty well. My opinions:

Go for it. If you don't really need the latest and greatest, get the 4S. It is only $99 now and it's very sturdy. The 5's casing is now aluminum and scratches very easily, sometimes scratched out of the box.
I don't believe Android has a great alternative to Siri, but like I said, the novelty wore off pretty quickly. Siri uses your data connection every time you use it to process what you asked for so there's that too. That said, if the novelty stays with you, then Siri is pretty great. I can dictate emails, text messages. It can now give me sports scores and launch apps. I haven't had a huge issue with the maps yet TBH. I really like the spoken directions (but Android already has that). If google maps is a sticking point for you, you can always use the web version for now until they release a standalone app.
Android updates tend to be a lot bigger each update than iOS IMO. You could conceivably run the same OS version and be just fine. I'm not super knowledgeable on this point when it comes to Android phones.
AT&T store employees are generally idiots.

I really enjoy my iPhone (regardless of version) and Google Nexus 7 tablet by Asus. I think it's a great pairing of iOS with Android and I feel very productive, connected, and entertained all around.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Sep 28, 2012)

I am going to upgrade to iPhone 5 for the simple reason I don't want to rebuy ally apps again. I have a good chunk of money into my iTunes and I don't want it to go to waste.  The downside I don't like about the apple products is you don't have the option of flash. I am also not thrilled about Android being open source. 

Since you use outlook and the other windows applications have you considered a Windows phone?  My brother in law loves his.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 30, 2012)

Open Source is great. That is the reason there is so much more flexibility with Android vs. iOS. There is a huge developer community that takes what they are given and make upgrades to it. Just because it is open source doesn't mean you have to use it. There is a voice capability that is built into Android. I was using it long before Siri came into existence. The updates are free for Android and you don't have to plug into iTunes to get it either it is OTA. The thing about Apple is the UI is old and dated. Nothing about it is fresh or anything. The have been using the same 4x4 grid since it was first introduced. There is no flexibility with Apple. Everyone lines up and eats up everything Apple just because it is Apple. If you have a Bose system for your old it won't work with the new either. Android allows you to make changes and make the phone truly yours. Don't like the clock on the main screen? Change it. Want to see Facebook updates on your phone without opening the app? There is a widget for it. I thought I would not like Android when I first made the switch but now I would not trade it for iOS any day. I just like not being locked into to what Apple wants. Plus isn't about time Apple actually put a larger screen on their phones. Their screens are so small compared to everyone else. I think the only reason why Apple went after Samsung so hard was they knew that Samsung put out a better product. JMHO


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 3, 2012)

One isn't better than the other. It really depends on what you want to do with your phone. Do you want one that just works, or one that works pretty well but allows way more customizing? I've used virtually every high-end Android and iPhone, but right now I'm on the iPhone 5. IOS6 is okay, but the phone itself is incredible. It's thin, super fast, great battery life, the build quality is unmatched and I've been taking a lot more pictures lately so it's improved camera and Shared Photo Streams are an absolute dream! Plus if I go over to see the kids, I can hop on my iPhone, load up Plex, stream a movie from my house and AirPlay it on their Apple TV. So sweet, especially for $4.99! I wouldn't get a black one, but a 32gig white. Supposedly they're a little more durable. But yeah, Apple won this round but I'm waiting for the next Galaxy Nexus phone next month...lol. Another thing you get with Apple is support. I have a Nexus 7 (Google Tablet) as does my son. For some reason, his will no longer turn on. So in order to get a replacement, I had to call google, get an rma, basically order a new Nexus 7, ship the broken one in, then once google receives it they'll release the $249 hold on my credit card. With Apple, if it's a defect within the factory warranty, you goto their store and swap it. That's it. I won't even get started on HTC's repair process..OMG, you'll be out WEEKS without a phone. Something to think about.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmm... Lol some good and bad points for both. I feel like I am in the same exact spot as I was when I first posed the question lol. But, that's alright. This all coming from knowledgable guys whom I trust their opinion. 

I think I'm going to play it safe. I'm going to keep my 4S till the AT&T store regularly has the iPhone 5 in stock. The. I will go in and use my upgrade to get the S3 and try it out. I have 30 days to return it. If I do like it and can get used to it in that time, ill keep it. If not, I'll take it back and get the iPhone 5. I will only be out the $35 "restock" fee and whatever the difference is if I want to jump up to a higher capacity iPhone. 

Of course, with my luck, since I have asked all these questions bout the S3, by the time I make it down there to get one they will totally obsolete and some new Android phone will be out haha.

Thanks for all the pointers, Brothers!


----------



## Txmason (Oct 8, 2012)

Iphone 5 hands down!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 9, 2012)

If you do get the Galaxy S3 you will love it. It has some of the coolest features I have seen for a phone. I will probably get it when I am ready for my upgrade. My oldest son has one and I have played with it. I want one for sure now.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to ditch the iphone 5 when the Galaxy S3 receives an official Jellybean release or I get a Note II in my hands


----------



## filmgeekben (Oct 10, 2012)

Just as a heads up AT&T is changing its return policy to 14 days down from 30. This is in line with other carriers.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> I'm going to ditch the iphone 5 when the Galaxy S3 receives an official Jellybean release or I get a Note II in my hands



I hear the Note II is gonna be the shiz


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2012)

Went ahead and purchased a snow white GS3. I thought the GS3 had a great camera, but wow, the I5 blows it out of the water. That being said, I'm already running a custom JB rom...very nice. I plan on keeping both and swap sim cards.

What stinks is the iPhone 5 uses a smaller sim card, but there's a way to work it into the SG3. The big issue, is the data plan. For me to use my I5 sim card, I have to call into ATT and switch data plans. They're the same price, but there's a special one just for the iPhone. Pretty stupid IMO.


----------



## redraidermason (Oct 11, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Looking at going to AT&T and getting that Galaxy S3, but don't know if I should just hold onto my iPhone 4S or not.  Couple of question for you Android users...
> 
> 1- Go for it, or no? Which do you think is better? (If you used both)
> 
> ...





> 1.  Go for it, or no? Which do you think is better? (If you used both)



The choice is still yours.  I saw later in the thread that you decided to go with the 5 when widely available and switch to the S3 if you dont like it.  My wife uses the 4S and loves it but we havent gotten to mess around with the Iphone 5.  I have a friend that picked up the S3 and he loves it.  It is alot like the commercials make it out to be but in the end it is a phone with bells and whistles as is the iPhone.  you just have to figure out which will suit your needs better.



> 2.  I use the heck out if Outlook for my Contacts, Calendar, and all that. When I sync up my phone it uses my Outlook to update all that on my phone. Does the Galaxy S3 do that, or do I have to have all of that stuff on Google's stuff (like, Google's Calendar site, contacts on Google's email site, etc).



Yes, Android phones do have "Enterprise" support and can use outlook and calanders etc.  you can even sync all that to your google calendar.  But yes anything that you can do on your iphone in outlook you can do with the S3.



> 3. Is there something like Siri on the S3? I saw the video for the Google Voice Search, but with Siri I can talk texts into my phone, open apps, tell the phone to text or call someone, and all that. GVS do the same?



There is built in voice search and texting capabilities but there is no true built in "Siri".  There are several apps out that mimic Siri's functions but the last time I tried one they were nowhere near as usefull or as good as Siri is.  This is one aspect that the iphone does have over android because apple was the innovator and designer.  It may become standard on phones in the near future if the copyright lawsuit wars ever calm down but for now android is behind the curve.



> 4- Each time Apple comes out with an update to the OS, not matter how small, I can get the update for free and download and install it. I was hearing from somewhere (maybe here), that you only get ONE free update on the Android software. Is that true? Maybe explain the whole update thing and how it works for Android?



This is not true per se.  Android phones are built by different manufacturers than the people that put out the base os (google's android os).  Because of this and the fact that most manufacturers make several different models of phones a year it is harder for the manufacturer to customize the android os source kit updates to each specific version of the phone (takes a long time to adjust it for 12 phones as opposed to the few iphones that are out).  that and the fact that most people upgrade every year to two years means that there is usually only 1 update put out during the lifetime of that specific phone.  Once a phone is more than a year or two old (unless it is very popular) most manufacturers will not keep up with the updates because it is not cost effective.  But that is not to say that your phone will only get 1 update.  it may get 2 or more updates before the phones end of life.  And all the updates will be free, it doesnt matter if there are 2 or 10 i have never heard of anyone charging for updates.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 11, 2012)

3. I find the voice commands in google now and the improvements in Jellybean equal, if not better than siri.
4. Unless you have a Google Nexus device, you'll be lucky to receive one or two updates and chances are, they won't be the latest version. OEM updates for Android are crap. If you would like to try a google device, Nexus is the only way to go.... That's a fact. Why? Because those devices are directly supported and updated by google.
http://www.google.com/nexus


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 11, 2012)

I love my Nexus S and would like to get the newest available right now, but I can't afford it right off. I am not that thrilled that it looks like LG will be the manufacturer of the next Nexus device which we could see within the next month.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Oct 11, 2012)

My girlfriend's work just upgraded her phone to a Galaxy III.  I have been playing with it and it really makes me reconsider the iPhone 5. 

I haven't physically held the new iPhone yet. That will help me decide but it's going to have to be pretty impressive.


----------



## BigDre357 (Oct 11, 2012)

IPhone sucks lol that is the bottom line


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't they just get along?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2012)

After running a handful of benchmarks, the iPhone 5 beats the crap out of the Galaxy S3, especially when it comes to web browsing. That being said, the S3 is no slouch either and it's massive screen is awesome.


----------



## sands67 (Oct 23, 2012)

i have heard the iphone 5 is a faster browser, but can speak from experience when I say the S3 is a great phone that will only get better with Jellybean which is  coming out for the S3 before the holidays. Some have said that in certain lighting the iphone 5 has a purple haze on the pictures caused by a different coating apple used  on the lens inthe 5 vs the 4s. the iphone 5 would have nailed it if it would have come out with a 4.5 inch phone but i guess it will wait for iphone 6 for that.. Either phone is a good choice. if you have an investment in either ecosystem then i would continue on unless you reallywere disgruntled and preserve your investment in apps


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 30, 2012)

Sold the iPhone last night. Picked up a t-mobile Galaxy Note 2, spent $25 for the unlock codes and walla! LOVE IT!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 30, 2012)

Blake, what provider do you use? We're they cheaper at tmobil?


----------



## Txmason (Nov 3, 2012)

Bro. Blake how do you unlock an iphone 5 and why would you want to unlock an iphone? What does it do? Is it safe? 

Bro Jerry Johnston


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't unlock an iphone, but an Android device. Basically, it allows you to use any GSM Sim Card vs. being tied to a particular carrier. I've since sold the Note 2 and purchased a Nexus 4. The Nexus 4 is great, but the Galaxy S3 and Note 2 are as well. Still can't go wrong with the iPhone 5 either.

I have AT&T as well as a $30/month T-Mobile pre-paid plan.


----------



## Casey (Feb 26, 2013)

Lots of different rumors out there about the release date of an iPhone 6 or 5S, as well as the Galaxy S4.  Blake since you change phones about once a month I figured you may have the inside scoop =)

I use Verizon as my carrier, no real choice here.


----------



## Ceasare (Feb 26, 2013)

After years of suckling at the bosom of apple, I switched to android and have not looked back.  If you are a tinkerer,  and willing to read a little at the beginning, the cost of ownership, hardware innovation, software updates, and open source community is far better on the Android side.  Try it...

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 26, 2013)

Casey said:


> Lots of different rumors out there about the release date of an iPhone 6 or 5S, as well as the Galaxy S4.  Blake since you change phones about once a month I figured you may have the inside scoop =)
> 
> I use Verizon as my carrier, no real choice here.



I've heard the S4 will be announced in New York on March 14th. I enjoy both platforms as my daily driver is the Nexus 4 while my tablet is an iPad Mini...lol

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## bupton52 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will soon be making the switch from an iphone to a Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Casey (Feb 26, 2013)

I have got my hands on the Note 2 a couple of times, it just seems like it would be too big for me to use as a daily driver.  I'd spend all my time sewing up holes in my slacks pockets =)


----------



## Ceasare (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a note two.  The more you handle it the smaller it gets.  Also, after living with one for only a day: YOU WILL NEVER GO SMALLER.  Seriously,  handle one and you will know why this phone makes apple cringe.   Apple is no longer the most advanced hardware.   

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## bupton52 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ceasare said:


> I have a note two.  The more you handle it the smaller it gets.  Also, after living with one for only a day: YOU WILL NEVER GO SMALLER.  Seriously,  handle one and you will know why this phone makes apple cringe.   Apple is no longer the most advanced hardware.
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



I can't wait!!!


----------



## sands67 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a friend with the note 2 and the battery life is awesome. He uses his quite a bit and gets almost 2 days on a single charge


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2013)

I've had a couple of Note 2's...great devices!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a note 2 and it has made me wonder why I stuck with apple for so long. If you are a little device savy go with the Samsung, if not go with apple. The biggest flaw of the note 2 is the case selection. Otterbox makes a defender series, but it get dust under it if in pockets. The s3 and iphone 4/4s and 5 all have available to the the coveted armor series case by otterbox that are  dust proof and waterproof. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Casey (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm still using my old iPhone 4 which meets all my needs just fine.  I am due for an upgrade but since both the iPhone 5 and SIII have been out for a year I just figured I would wait until the next round of new devices launches.  I used to mod and root all my androids but have since gotten away from that.  I like high end techy stuff.  You should see my gaming computer.  Constantly upgrading and modding that thing, but with a phone I'm kind of to the point I want to be able to talk/text/web/email/MMS, etc.  The thing I would absolutely hate is being told "ohhh I'm sorry we don't offer that on a phone like yours, you must have [insert name here]."


----------

